# Alta resiliencia



## lieselotte

Hola a todos,

primero a todos un "Feliz Año Nuevo" (aunque con retraso).

Bueno tengo una duda y a ver si alguien es tan amable y me ayude.

Se puede emplear para "alta resilencia" - "hohe Wiederstandsfähigkeit"?

Ejemplo:
Conformado por un núcleo de alta resilencia.
Bestehend aus einem hohem Wiederstandsfähigen Kern.

Al principio pensaba que alguien se habia equivocado y que debería indicar en vez de _resilencia_, la palabra resistencia.

Pero por lo que he leido si existe resilencia y se refiere a Wiederstandsfähigkeit (aunque no es realmente esta palabra en concreto). 

Hay alguien, que es tan amable y me pueda aclarar si resilencia y resistencia en principio es lo mismo y que diferencia hay entre ambos (por lo mas minimo que pueda haber) en Alemán?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos
Lieselotte


----------



## baufred

Hola Lieselotte,

simplemente: alta resistencia (contra algo - como ácido, lejía, abrasión etcétera) - hoher Widerstand/hohe Beständigkeit  (gegen etwas-Säuren, Lauge, Abrieb etc.)

... y resiliencia: die Resilienz : ver => http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resilienz en Español: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resiliencia_%28ecolog%C3%ADa%29

... könnte man etwa, wie Wiki beschreibt, auch mit "Selbstregulation" ... oder auch widerstandsfähig gegen Störungen (z.B. u.U. auch selbstreparierend) oder ähnlich - also mehr "funktionsbezogen" und nicht "chemisch/physikalisch beständig"

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ErOtto

lieselotte said:


> Conformado por un núcleo de alta resiliencia.


 
Tu ejemplo, en mecánica, significía esto:



> *resiliencia**.*
> 
> *2. *f._ Mec._ Capacidad de un material elástico para absorber y almacenar energía de deformación.


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## baufred

... ebenfalls eine allgemeinverständliche Erklärung unter Betrachtung mehrerer "Einsatzmöglichkeiten" des Begriffes liefert:

http://mobil.fremdwort.de/suche.php?term=Resilienz*

Bedeutung: *Resilienz bezeichnet (stark gekürzt)


(Naturwissenschaften)  Lebende Systeme  ..... müssen daher in der Lage sein, Abweichungen  (Fehler) auszugleichen. Sie müssen fehlertolerant und fehlerfreundlich,  d.h. resilient sein.  .....
In der Physik und in  der Technologie wird der Begriff der Resilienz benutzt, um die  Eigenschaft eines elastischen Materials oder daraus bestehenden Körpers  zu charakterisieren, seine ursprüngliche Form nach einer Deformierung -  auf äußere Einwirkung hin - schnell wieder anzunehmen.  .....
(Psychologie  und verwandte Disziplinen) Unter Resilienz (lat. resilire =  „zurückspringen, abprallen“) wird die Fähigkeit verstanden, schwierige  Lebenssituationen unbeschadet zu überstehen.
Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## lieselotte

Guten Morgen an alle!!

Zu erst: Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen. 

Jetzt aber eine Frage:
aufgrund der Erklärungen bzw. Definitionen, die ich von euch bekommen habe ist es dann nicht besser anstatt hoher Wiederstandsfähigkeit, hochgradig Selbstregulierend anzuwenden?
Oder eventuell hochgradig Resilient?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Lieselotte


----------



## ErOtto

lieselotte said:


> ...hochgradig Selbstregulierend anzuwenden?
> 
> Oder eventuell hochgradig Resilient?


 
Dependerá de tu texto, aunque pienso que Selbstregulierend no es una opción que yo usaría.

Si el texto es técnico y va dirigido a un público técnico, supongo que Resilient es la opción más lógica.

Saludos
Er


----------



## lieselotte

Hola ErOtto, 
el problema es que se trata de colchones anti-decubitus y de su material. 
Es decir la breve descripción es tanto para el circulo técnico como para el consumidor final, que se supone que ya tiene cierto conocimiento de la materia.

Y la descripción breve es: Nucleo conformado de alta resiliencia y en Alemán pondría Hochgradiger Resilient Kern.

O te parece demasiado técnico o rebuscado?

Saludos 

Lieselotte


----------



## ErOtto

lieselotte said:


> O te parece demasiado técnico o rebuscado?


 
Me parece. 

Supongo que, hablando de colchones, sería suficiente con hacer ver que se trata de un "sehr elastischer Kern"... puesto que queda claro que el nucleo vuelve a su forma original.

Evidentemente, dependerá de qué espera tu cliente. 




lieselotte said:


> Nucleo conformado de alta resiliencia y en alemán pondría Hochgradiger Resilient Kern


 
El español... extremadamente pedante y forzado. ¡Qué ganas tienen los de márketing en complicarnos la vida a los traductores! 

En alemán, en todo caso, pondría _hochgradig resilienter Kern_.

Saludos
Er


----------



## baufred

... auch noch ergoogelt in Bezug auf Matratzen/Polsterungen:

"hohes Rückstellvermögen" (nach Entlastung) in die ursprüngliche Form bzw. in den Ausgangszustand ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## lieselotte

Hola ErOtto y baufred, 
nuevamente gracias por vuestra ayuda tan valiosa para mi. 

A veces me pregunto, si es mejor utilizar una traducción o una descripción o si mejor quedarme mas ancha que larga utilizando la palabra "Técnica". 

De todas formas y nuevamente: MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.

Lieselotte

P.D. Kinder ihr seid der Hit!!!


----------



## Liana

> En alemán, en todo caso, pondría hochgradig resilienter Kern.


La mayoria de la gente, especialmente la gente vieja, no sabe lo que es "resilient" por esto evitaría tal término.
Según mi opinión basta con decir " sehr stabiler/belastbarer Kern" o lo que dijo ER " sehr elastischer Kern". Resilienter Kern con respecto a colchones nunca he oido.

resilient {adj}
stabil
robust
federnd
elastisch
belastbar


----------



## ErOtto

baufred said:


> ... "hohes Rückstellvermögen" (nach Entlastung) in die ursprüngliche Form bzw. in den Ausgangszustand ...


 
"Ma' gustao" 




Liana said:


> La mayoria de la gente, especialmente *la gente vieja*, no sabe lo que es "resilient" por esto evitaría tal término.


 
Gente *mayor*.  Gente vieja es un término bastante despectivo.

Y, aunque 'todavía' no pertenezca a este subgénero de la humanidad, yo tampoco había oído ese palabro. 

Saludos
Er"casi mayor"


----------



## Liana

Gracias ErOtto! He metido la pata sin quererlo, pues, no quería decir nada despectivo. Voy a tenerlo bien presente.
Saludos 
Liana (tambien casi mayor)


----------



## lieselotte

Buenas tardes,
gente mayor o vieja, me parece que ya no existe. 
Solamente existe gente que llega a la 3ª Edad y no lo digo en plan despectivo, ya que para muchas personas casi se convierte en la 2ª Juventud .

En cuanto a mi pregunta planteada en su momento, agradezco vuestra ayuda y creo que lo mejor es replantear la frase o mejor dicho en vez de traducir la palabra, indicar la descripción. 

Saludos y nuevamente muchisimas gracias. 

Lieselotte.


----------



## ErOtto

lieselotte said:


> ...gente mayor o vieja, me parece que ya no existe. Pues, según nuestra querida herramienta estadística (Google),
> hay aproximadamente 10.400.000 resultados (no se habrán enterado aún de que no existe ).
> 
> 
> ...creo que lo mejor es replantear la frase o mejor dicho en vez de traducir la palabra, indicar la descripción.


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## lieselotte

No lo decia en este sentido...

Y de la estadistica tampoco se puede fiar mucho (es mi opinion personal).

Saludos

Lieselotte


----------

